# Looking to form new So. Cal Group



## Sanackranib (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, a friend Chris and I are looking to form a new gaming group in So. Cal. Im in Azusa and he is in Duarte. the Idea is to have 2 Bi-weekly games going at the same time that may or may not have the same players, that we we can both get a chance to play. we are looking for either 3.5 D&D, L5R, or 7th Sea, but may be open for others as well. scheduleing it looks like Saturday nights or Sundays would work best

     I plan to set my game in the Scarred Lands setting, while it looks like Chris
will be using either the Forgotten Realms or Eberron setting. drop me a line if you would like more info: sanackranib@msn.com
Joe


----------



## DragonBelow (Apr 18, 2009)

Sanackranib said:


> Hey guys and gals, a friend Chris and I are looking to form a new gaming group in So. Cal. Im in Azusa and he is in Duarte. the Idea is to have 2 Bi-weekly games going at the same time that may or may not have the same players, that we we can both get a chance to play. we are looking for either 3.5 D&D, L5R, or 7th Sea, but may be open for others as well. scheduleing it looks like Saturday nights or Sundays would work best
> 
> I plan to set my game in the Scarred Lands setting, while it looks like Chris
> will be using either the Forgotten Realms or Eberron setting. drop me a line if you would like more info: sanackranib@msn.com
> Joe




I am in Whittier, I would like to play L5R from time to time


----------



## Sanackranib (May 1, 2009)

Dragonbelow, email me and we can set up a meeting sanackranib@msn.com


----------

